# Gateway Profile 5 All-In-One PC - Display Problem



## atari400 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have a Gateway Profile 5 All-In One PC that was working fine then the screen went blank. Upon restarting all I could ever get was "Power Save Mode" on the display then it went blank. The computer appears to boot fine as I can hear it chunker away and I get the Windows start music.

Many forums recommended I clear the CMOS. I did that but still no joy. Now I cannot hear the PC boot as it probably needs the CMOS settings to be re-entered.

There is an external monitor socket, but without having the main screen active to select options I cannot activate it.

Can anybody give me any suggestions ?

Thanks.


----------



## TanknAtlanta (May 1, 2009)

Hi, I have a GatewayOne as well, I have the same problem. I think my problem occured when the Windows update happened. I've not solved my problem yet but if I get it up and going I'll post it.


----------



## socdward (May 8, 2009)

TanknAtlanta said:


> Hi, I have a GatewayOne as well, I have the same problem. I think my problem occured when the Windows update happened. I've not solved my problem yet but if I get it up and going I'll post it.


5/7/09 - Same here! Mine did it last night and i know its still runing because I can hear the windows start up melody. I tried to plug an external monitor but no picture as well. When i do turn it on, it briefly (1 sec) shows the Gateway page and 2 "F" key options. I tried both but screen remained blank/black. I did my update a few days back and the only update I did yesterday before it happened was the "new player" from Fox.com - used when watching TV episodes online. Can anybody out there help? I would like to try and remove the CMOS battery and then reinstall, has anybody done that? Would there be easy acess to the battery?


----------



## ufcrusher (Jun 28, 2009)

We are having the same problem with the monitor going dead. The CPU is obviously posting and I have been able to get an alternate display to work. (Hit F8 immediately after the Gateway Bios load screen comes up. Choose to run the VGA option.) Be warned that this is a safety mode which will allow you to at least access your computer to pull files. I am currently trying a system restore to before the last updates came through to see if that solves the problem. Hope this may help you.


----------



## TEVMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a Gateway all in one that was one week out of wananty when I had the same problem I am reading about. Fortunatly, I had an extended warranty with the Geek Squad from Best Buy. When my wife took the unit in she was told by the local store that this seems to be a common problem once they hit one year old. If this is true I would think Gateway needs to put out a recall on these units and make it right with the consumer. I checked today and my unit is due back next week with a new Mother Board and some other part they have not disclosed yet. I am a retired Mechanical Engineer and can assure you that if this problem existed in your car you would not be a happy consumer as you walked to work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the power supply which is the most common problem with a gateway


----------

